# Dell Optiplex Only beeps on startup? No screen or anything, please help.



## nismoskys

hey guys... once again, i think i've taken my 'exploring'ness too far.. i opened up  an old Dell Optiplex GX110 to see how many RAM slots were availible in it.. currently my bro uses.. well instead of simply just checkin the ram i started messin with other shizz.. just lookin around.. didint really do anything.. but now, the comp wont startup at all. it worked fine before i opened it, and i have opened it up previously.. but after this time.. its just not workin. theres no screen or boot menu.. nothin displays on the screen. all i get is a few beeps by the motherboard somewhere, and nothin else. im hoping i didnt screw up the cpu or somthing  . Help appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Ku-sama

know the beep pattern? like:

- -- - -- - -- - --


----------



## diduknowthat

nismoskys said:
			
		

> hey guys... once again, i think i've taken my 'exploring'ness too far.. i opened up  an old Dell Optiplex GX110 to see how many RAM slots were availible in it.. currently my bro uses.. well instead of simply just checkin the ram i started messin with other shizz.. just lookin around.. didint really do anything.. but now, the comp wont startup at all. it worked fine before i opened it, and i have opened it up previously.. but after this time.. its just not workin. theres no screen or boot menu.. nothin displays on the screen. all i get is a few beeps by the motherboard somewhere, and nothin else. im hoping i didnt screw up the cpu or somthing  . Help appreciated, thanks.



like kusama asked, what is the beep pattern? long beeps...short beeps...how many beeps? If its long beeps then its ram issue, try reseating the ram.


----------



## childsy_1985

I belive your problem is with the ram. If your messed around with it or changed ram around it is possible you didnt put it back in right. open the case back up and push down on the ram to make sure it has clicked it properly. Usualy beeps and a plank screen means ram, so give that a try. If that doesnt work try reseting you bios back to defaults. Use the MB manual to find wich jumper to short out and follow the instructions in the manual.
________
Recall prilosec


----------



## nismoskys

*thank you vERY much all of you guys*, worked like a charm, yeah it was the RAM. all i did was take each one out and re-insert firmly, and it started up as always. thanks again.


----------

